# Fry eat Fluke



## LexBubble (May 21, 2008)

I've had fluke in my this particular tank 3 times over the last year but I've taken care of it within 1 or 2 days so every time. However this is the first time I've had fish eat the fluke worms.

I have month old Jakes in a 29 gal and as they saw the fluke floating around they just went up and gobbled them up. I just want to know if it will have any negative affect on the health of my fry.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Gill flukes?

Is it possible what you are seeing are just plain old harmless planaria or hydra?


----------



## fishmasterxl (Apr 20, 2008)

Aren't Gill Flukes microscopic? I believe so, I think there is something else in the tank.


----------



## LexBubble (May 21, 2008)

They are very small white worms that wriggle around. My brother-in-law identified it as fluke. I never really looked into it. I just always bought med. to kill fluke and they were gone within days so I just figured he was right.

All I know is that my precious fry ate these worms like flakes


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I think you're talking about planaria...Harmless, and easily controlled by increasing the frequency of your water changes and cutting back on feeding. Meds aren't necessary.


----------



## LexBubble (May 21, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that they are harmless.
I change my water once a week and I've only had these planaria in this tank. where do these little guys live? How do they procreate?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

They thrive on waste. When you notice more than usual, increase the amount and frequency of your water changes.

You may also need to cut back on your feedings, if it's been that much of a problem in your tank. :thumb:


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Its possible that what you're seeing, and what other people describe as being flukes are acutally chironomid larvae. These tiny flies have an aquatic larval stage and when they reach maturity they wiggle their way to the surface and metamorphosize into a fly. You may have noticed "tube" like structures growing on the rocks or in the algae in your aquarium, this is where they start. If you look closely you'll see that these structures are inhabited by very tiny "worms". These worms eventually leave their tubes and appear as silver wiggling worms, with distinct head and tail regions. When they make it to the surface they emerge as adult flies. Don't worry these are harmless, I consider it an added treat for the fish as its something that most of them would eat in a natural environment. There isn't really anyway to stop them, the tiny flies will procreate and the adult flies will look for a water source (your tanks), even one tiny female can come in from outside and lay hundreds of eggs. Just think of it as free live food!


----------



## LexBubble (May 21, 2008)

Thank you cichlidaholic and darkside. between the two of you I still can't readily identify what these things are. I have no flys flying around, theres not much algae in the tank (almost none), I change the water once a week, and I can't really differintiate between the head and the tail of these little worms.

However the worms are no longer around, and the fry are doing great. Not one casualty and they are starting to show color. I'm very exited!

I appreciate the input but my main concern was the health of my fry. I'll try to increase the percentage of water in my water changes because even tho they may be harmless it's not a pretty sight.

thanks again.


----------

